# GPS Training Feedback & Info



## Bintheredunthat (8 May 2008)

I'm wondering if any of the operators out there can give there input on their own GPS training to date.  Whether it be PLGR or DAGR - or both.  

In particular, I'm looking to see where you were taught.  On course at CFSCE, standalone course at the unit, or "Here's a GPS - go play"....that kind of thing. 

I'm also interested in length of time of your training, how you would rate your skill level, what unit you've used it at most, what trade you are (in case others are peeking in at this topic).

My reason for asking is that I don't quite understand where this tool comes into play on the training side of the house.  Come to think of it, I don't know that I've even ever done any formal training myself.  I've asked around, and although it seems like there are differing opinions on the subject - nobody can tell me "The GPS qualification is given at X".

Thanks for any info or opinion, 

Bin


----------



## aussiechangover (8 May 2008)

i've been given unoffical training with PLGR. i was taught at 202 workshop only because i'm here on OJT it was very basic probably no more than 5 minutes of instructionbut prior to that it was heres a GPS go play. we use it each time we test anything leaving, and in conjunction with CDT installs. i'm pretty sure we have a huge SOP on it as well but haven't seen it around but it exists somewhere


----------



## Sig_Des (8 May 2008)

First time I learned boo with the PLGR was in the LAB at DLCSPM, and using it in SAS Installs.

Following that, NCCIS Light course, was one morning of learning the box, and an afternoon of wandering around with it. There was a PO Check. Course code, I believe, AIWG.

Following that, I've taught the PLGR on in-house Comms Refreshers, specifically WRT SAS integration, and I do believe they teach parts of it on the ATCIS courses.


----------



## Sigger (8 May 2008)

It was a day crs for me during QL3 in 05. Very brief.


----------



## Fusaki (8 May 2008)

I did PLGR training on my SQ over the course of a few days, then have refreshed it on a couple NAVEXs since.

DAGR training has been self-taught for me. I was once tasked to provide low level DAGR training for some new guys, so I tracked down the manual and played with it for a bit, then confirmed by walking points in the training area.  Basic operation is pretty simple. There's a few things you need to set up before you start, but once you know what they are the nagivation through the menus is easy enough. If you can work a cellphone you can work a DAGR. I'm sure the DAGR is capable of quite a bit more then I ever figured out on it, but for dismounted use by infantry types the essentials can be covered in a day.  Owning a civvie Garmen Vista GPS helped as well. Some of the menus and concepts are fairly similar.

I'd rate my current skill level with both the DAGR and the PLGR as "weak, but workable". Skill fade.


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 May 2008)

heh, that's ironic, because we just did DAGR earlier this week at CFSME (Combat Engineer QL3)
did it in a day and a half, first day was getting used to the unit, plotting points, routes, etc. and then the next morning we went out for about an hour and a half and walked a route in the training area, using the different features of the DAGR.

aside from the usual complaints with a system like this: satellites unavailable, interference, etc. I found it to be a good piece of kit, and I wouldn't have any trouble grabbing it and going, which is the important aspect of any training. (walking away from it actually KNOWING).


----------



## Jager (22 May 2008)

Sig Op QL3's cover both, but only a bit, as far as I can remember. I'm sure both are a lot more powerful and can do a lot more then I was shown on my 3's. But atleast I can navagate with both.

(I'd say they spent roughly a day, day and a half on each)


----------



## 2 Cdo (22 May 2008)

ToRN said:
			
		

> heh, that's ironic, because we just did DAGR earlier this week at CFSME (Combat Engineer QL3)
> did it in a day and a half, first day was getting used to the unit, plotting points, routes, etc. and then the next morning we went out for about an hour and a half and walked a route in the training area, using the different features of the DAGR.



While I love my personal GPS(a nice little Garmin unit) I really hope all operators are also well versed in navigating with map and compass.  I've had my share of batteries crapping out when I really needed them, luckily the batteries never fail in either my map or compass! 8)


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 May 2008)

yeah, or when there are a few clouds in the sky, and your unit decides that it's 200m from your current position......


----------



## begbie (23 May 2008)

I recently had the chance to take the DAGR Instructors Crse at the beginning of May run by MCE.  Despite it being run by MCE, the geo guys said the centre of excellence for DAGR instruction is at CTC Gagetown.

It was an official 4 day course that confirmed basic map and compass skills, how GPS 'works,' covered very basic georeferencing concepts (datums, coordinate systems, grid reference systems), introduced the fact that civy GPS's can be jammed and/or spoofed, showed us how to use many functions of the DAGR and modify it's menu's, a couple of IA's for certain types of errors that the user can fix and we did some PO checks by setting up Nav routes and navigating them.

Despite it being called an 'instructors' crse, we didn't learn about any potential ways to integrate it into other technology applications.  It was really about learning how to set it up properly in order to operate it effectively.  The goal of the crse is to standardize instruction of a basic DAGR crse which intended to show users how to navigate with it.  That crse is 2 days in length.  

At the end of the crse, the instructors handed out an optimal timetable, technical material and associated MLP's with powerpoint slides so we could all go back to our units/brigades and spread the wealth.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 May 2008)

I taught the whole PLGR PO for a QL5 course. The package that CFSCE had was pretty good, but it did need a lot of tweaking to make it make sense in simple terms to the students and to make it more interesting overall. It was a few years ago, but I believe the whole thing took me 2 days to run through, with one day classroom work learning the features and buttons, and a day outside navigating to points in the Harvey Property. PLGR is something that definately needs a little flair to make people not head-bob through the whole thing, and absorb at least some of the functions. One thing that was not in the PO, that probably should have been (could be now) is how to set up and run the PLGR to report SAS data.

For the DAGR, I've never recieved any formal training on it, however knowing a lot about the PLGR helped me teach it to myself. I really do like the DAGR for the few times I've been patrolling with it, because of the compass feature, and the PLGR works well in the vehicles.


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 May 2008)

Was handed a PLGR in Wainwright by my TC, and the little fold out pamphlet thingy.  "Know this thing by tomorrow, we have combat team ops for the next 6 days."   
"I could know this thing inside out and backwards, sir, it won't be any use to me on the trace."
"You're a crew commander, aren't you, Corporal?'
"Yes, sir"
"Then what's the problem?"
" I CC an AVLB, sir."
"So?"
"Do I really need to explain the 10 ton umbrella above my head, sir?"
"Oh."


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Was handed a PLGR in Wainwright by my TC, and the little fold out pamphlet thingy.  "Know this thing by tomorrow, we have combat team ops for the next 6 days."
> "I could know this thing inside out and backwards, sir, it won't be any use to me on the trace."
> "You're a crew commander, aren't you, Corporal?'
> "Yes, sir"
> ...



 ;D nice.


----------



## Sig_Des (24 May 2008)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> One thing that was not in the PO, that probably should have been (could be now) is how to set up and run the PLGR to report SAS data.



Dunno if they do on the 5's, been a couple years since mine, but I'm pretty sure they touch on it on ATCIS Op courses, and I have taught it on in-house Comms courses.


----------

